# Cat 246B Capacities



## tbach (Aug 26, 2004)

First, this is not a "who makes the best skid loader" thread - I've got a couple very specific questions I'd like answered so try to stay on topic please 

I'm looking at a Cat 246B skid loader. I'm also demo'ing a Case 90XT. I much prefer the Cat's controls, mainly because the loader joystick works exactly like the joystick on a tractor's front-end loader. However, I'm a little curious as to whether or not I'll be able to use the Cat to effectively move materials around the job site.

Capacities on the Cat are as follows:

Rated Operating Capacity: 2000 lb.
Rated Operating Capacity with Counterweight: 2100 lb. (is that all you gain?)
Tipping Load: 4000 lb.
Breakout Force, Tilt Cylinder: 5484 lb.
Breakout Force, Lift Cylinder: 4657 lb.

The first question is, which of these capacities is the best indicator of how much you can actually lift? My guess is that the limiting factor would be the Tipping Load, followed by the Breakout Force on the Lift Cylinder? I'm assuming that "Rated Operating Capacity" is not necessarily indicative of what you can actually carry on the end of the arm - is this correct?

Secondly, can anyone with a Cat 246B (or similiarly-sized model, please check capacities) tell me if I can unload a pallet of brick, Versa-Lok, or pavers? These are the heaviest pallets we come across on the job site and I'm hoping to be able to move them occasionally with this skid-steer.

Thanks for the help, I know this is a pretty specific question but it's very important for us!


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

I replied in the Lawnsite forum.


----------



## jiriki87 (Aug 26, 2003)

I have the cat 262 with the Blizzard 810SS plow on it. If pushes pretty well. I run chains in the back and would in the front, but it marks the asphalt too much with both. If you maintain speed you can push a pretty big pile, but not as much as my F-350= wheelbase advantage. I also run a 100 inch 1.5 yard bucket. Full of snow and ice the back end will come off the ground, but if you know its going to happen it is not a shock. I like the speed of the 2 speed 12.5 mph, nice for transport between jobs. I have 25-35 plowing events per year in stbt Springs CO, so speed and stacking is needed.

Hope this helps, 

Peter


----------



## MSC (Oct 19, 2003)

I have a 226 skidsteer.
I don't think that the 246 will have the capacity that you are looking for.
A pallet of versalok weighs 3000lbs.
You may be able to move it around, but you might not be able to lift it onto a flatbed or unload it from a flatbed.
Look into the 262, I think they also have redesigned lift arms so you can load a little higher truck too.


----------



## Polar (Nov 3, 2004)

We have a 246 where a work and i have plowed with it, there a nice machine. If you are looking to plow with it there a great machine for small lots. We have a 10' Pro-tech pusher for it and a 9' angle plow. It does good with both you just need to get momentum. We used to use it to unload our black at the store but it was to tippy even with the counter weight. Ours is a couple years old so i dont know if they have worked on there weight distribution since but i would demo it in your yard for a week and demo a couple others and which ever one is the best in your yard pick that one.


----------

